# Impossible appel en wifi avec WhatsApp



## jc7net (16 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir les pros! 
Depuis 7 mois environs il m'arrive de ne plus avoir la possibilité d'effectuer d'appels WhatsApp avec un ami à Lille, moi iPhone X 14.4 fournisseur Sunrise en Suisse, lui (iPhone 8 avant) maintenant iPhone 12 à jour. 

En 4G on arrive à se parler mais dès que suit en WIFI ça sonne et çacoupe, des fois ça coupe au moment qu'un des deux répond. 
Maintenant déjà 2 mois il m'arrive avec deux autres amis en Suisse, un iphone 12 à jour et un iphone XR à jour aussi, en plus avec deux autres personnes au Brésil, les deux en Samsung. Je ne sais pas ce que ce passe car avec d'autres personnes aucun problème jusqu'à présent. 

*Contacté WhatsApp support voici les réponses en capture

De la part de Sunrise, le support à réinitialiser à Box (j'avais fait ça aussi) m'a demandé de réinitialiser les réglages réseau dans l'iphone = rien n'a changé, deuxième appel ils ont encore vérifié et tout semble bien de leur côté, ils m'en envoyaient une nouvelle carte SIM au cas où serait ça mais toujours ce problème.

Vous avez entendu parler de quelqu'un avec le même problème?


----------



## PDD (22 Mars 2021)

Essaie "SIGNAL" pour voir si tu as le même soucis.


----------



## jc7net (22 Mars 2021)

PDD a dit:


> Essaie "SIGNAL" pour voir si tu as le même soucis.


Salut, j’utilise Signal et Telegram aussi, aucun soucis. Seulement avec Whatsapp


----------



## PDD (28 Mars 2021)

Peut être la vitesse de ton WiFi, pas de soucis pour moi en tout cas j'utilise WA quasi uniquement pour téléphoner.


----------



## jc7net (30 Mars 2021)

PDD a dit:


> Peut être la vitesse de ton WiFi, pas de soucis pour moi en tout cas j'utilise WA quasi uniquement pour téléphoner.


Pardon pour le retard. Je ne pense pas, car les amis sont venu ici on fait le teste avec deux des contacte et ça marche pour eux. C'est très bizarre, je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Lulifou (6 Avril 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> Bonsoir les pros!
> Depuis 7 mois environs il m'arrive de ne plus avoir la possibilité d'effectuer d'appels WhatsApp avec un ami à Lille, moi iPhone X 14.4 fournisseur Sunrise en Suisse, lui (iPhone 8 avant) maintenant iPhone 12 à jour.
> 
> En 4G on arrive à se parler mais dès que suit en WIFI ça sonne et çacoupe, des fois ça coupe au moment qu'un des deux répond.
> ...


Hello,
J'ai aussi le même problème et il se pourrait que j'ai trouvé la solution mais à expérimenter.
Il faut changer un paramètre dans réglages>WhatsApp>Réseau local. Activer se paramètre, il se pourrait que le problème disparaisse.
Je suis aller à l'Apple Store et le technicien avait vérifié l'Iphone 7 plus. Aucun problème celui lui, alors que j'étais prêt à payer pour changer l'antenne wifi.
Essaye de changer ce paramètre et tiens nous au courant.
Salut !


----------



## tiloulou (7 Avril 2021)

Bonjour !
Peut-il s'agir d'un souci de connexion avec le wifi, tout simplement ? whats app requiert peut-être davantage de connexion que les autres applications. J'ai déjà entendu parler de ce souci. Après, si d'autres personnes sont connectées à votre wifi, cela peut jouer, non ?


----------



## jc7net (21 Avril 2021)

Lulifou a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai aussi le même problème et il se pourrait que j'ai trouvé la solution mais à expérimenter.
> Il faut changer un paramètre dans réglages>WhatsApp>Réseau local. Activer se paramètre, il se pourrait que le problème disparaisse.
> Je suis aller à l'Apple Store et le technicien avait vérifié l'Iphone 7 plus. Aucun problème celui lui, alors que j'étais prêt à payer pour changer l'antenne wifi.
> ...


JE T'AIME!!!! OUI OUI JE T'aime bordel   Je te remercie infiniment!!!! Si tu passe par Geneve "des" sont à toi. oh mon Dieu depuis 7 mois je soufrais avec ce souci qui même pas les techniciens de Sunrise et Apple de Geneve ne savait pas résoudre. Merci vraiment!!!!


----------



## jc7net (21 Avril 2021)

tiloulou a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Peut-il s'agir d'un souci de connexion avec le wifi, tout simplement ? whats app requiert peut-être davantage de connexion que les autres applications. J'ai déjà entendu parler de ce souci. Après, si d'autres personnes sont connectées à votre wifi, cela peut jouer, non ?


Salut, 
Lulifou  m'a aidez ce que je suis content ​


----------

